# execute script on desktop double click



## digibucc (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello 

I finally made the real switch a couple months ago, after using nix off and on for years. I am going with Ubuntu for now just to get my feet wet, but I will likely stick with Debian.

I can do everything I need, so now I have been focusing on the missing things I want. now? a feature like "stardock fences" for ubuntu, a script that will show/hide my desktop icons when I double click on the desktop.

I see how I can do that part, here:
http://askubuntu.com/questions/116741/how-to-hide-all-desktop-icons-in-12-04

but what I can't find is how to activate that script when I double click on any blank area of the desktop. any clues?

thanks guys


----------



## blobster21 (Aug 6, 2014)

I would be interested to know how to do that as well, it might be usefull for other scripted actions.

Until someone come up with the answer, a temporary solution could bind 2 gsettings commands to 2 keyboard shortcuts, such as:

one for hidding desktop icons (ctrl+H)

```
gsettings set org.mate.background show-desktop-icons true
```

one for showing desktop icons (ctrl+U)

```
gsettings set org.mate.background show-desktop-icons false
```

Please note that my gsettings schemas refer to a debian installation with Mate desktop environment, your own gsettings may differ.


----------

